# Scam .......



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We were nearly the victims of a scam this morning.

An email arrived on my wife's tablet from 'AOITech Solutions' telling us that over £360 would be taken from our Bank account as a yearly payment for Internet Security software.

We contacted them by phone to tell them we had not requested any software and certainly didn't want any and they asked to have access to the computer to let them sort it out.

We refused and they cut us off on the phone.

My wife contacted our Bank Fraud department and they confirmed it was a scam, never give anyone access to our computer and no money had left our account but would have done if we'd followed their instructions.

Just a warning.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm expecting a package today so I was not surprised to get a notification from the Post Office it will be delivered this afternoon. But I was surprised and an obvious scam to get two more messages from 'DHL' telling me duty needs to be paid and to contact their 'link'. Oh yeah.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is no way they could take money from your account anyway Keith without you authorising it in the first place. I wouldnt even have rang them. I had an old friend (sadly gone now) who got done not once but twice by these shysters. They took about £600 in the end. after months of wrangling and chasing the banks to go after them I managed to get it back for him.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

One little tip:-
Hover your mouse over any link they send and you will see the real address...bottom left of screen.
See an example with Keith's You Tube link!.....Which, of course, is Real, Safe and Very Very Useful.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just an update - AOITech Solutions rang my wife this evening and asked if we'd forgotten to give them a call back as we'd promised.
I don't know if the foreign gentleman who called knew many Anglo Saxon words previously but he certainly did when she put the phone down.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I was chatting to a bloke in our village a few days abo. He told me he had recently been scammed out of over £5k. He has a call from "HMRC" saying that his tax return was overdue and he was likely going to jail. As it happens his tax return was overdue (he runs his own business) so he panicked and allowed them access to his computer and the rest is history.

He managed to get his money back via the bank but he was close to tears when we chatted. He is not some simpleton either: a chap in his late 30's who runs a successful business. It was just a coincidence presumably that he hadn't filed his tax return and they caught him unawares.

Tbf he was telling folks in the village whom he knows so that we don't get caught out.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday an email supposedly from Amazon arrived in my junk file telling me they were unable to collect my Prime fee, the email address of course was not Amazon and I know my fee is not due until Feb 2023. There is an address to send these spoof emails on to Amazon, I must find it and send it on.

Just found it, [email protected]


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm getting loads of junk/phishing emails at the moment related to 'winning' stuff. Hotmail have changed their _Report_ button in Junk to a _Report Phishing_ click tag too, so perhaps its pretty endemic.

I'm also getting the odd 'There is a fee to pay to deliver your parcel' texts as well.

What a load of sh1tbags there out there!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I was chatting to a bloke in our village a few days abo. He told me he had recently been scammed out of over £5k. He has a call from "HMRC" saying that his tax return was overdue and he was likely going to jail. As it happens his tax return was overdue (he runs his own business) so he panicked and allowed them access to his computer and the rest is history.
> 
> He managed to get his money back via the bank but he was close to tears when we chatted. He is not some simpleton either: a chap in his late 30's who runs a successful business. It was just a coincidence presumably that he hadn't filed his tax return and they caught him unawares.
> 
> Tbf he was telling folks in the village whom he knows so that we don't get caught out.


It's not beyond the realms of possibility that the scammers have inside Info on some targets. I know of a few for example that were taken in a while back by calls supposedly from BT about their broadband issue. It just so happened that they had recently reported a broadband issue or complaint. The key thing is not to ever let anyone take control of your computer unless you have initiated the call and your certain it's the legit tech company.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But it's getting more and more sophisticated as the scammers always seem to be aware you have just bought or ordered something legitimately.
i.e. my NINE bogus messages about a genuine pending delivery. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm getting them when we have no delivery scheduled tbh Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Exactly


raynipper said:


> But it's getting more and more sophisticated as the scammers always seem to be aware you have just bought or ordered something legitimately.
> i.e. my NINE bogus messages about a genuine pending delivery.
> 
> Ray.


. 

Exactly. All it takes is a data breach or a tracker on your computer or perhaps a crooked insider selling information. It's nothing to worry about as long as you just ignore it all.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How do 'they' know.??
I have ordered a new lock module off an e-bay seller in UK. It's in transit. Now I start to get scam messages and e-mails telling me to click here and there to verify the delivery.
How do they know?

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Even my wife who only uses her phone for Whatsapp within the family is now getting scam messages.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Variation of the 'Big Brother' watch.

Ray.


----------

